# Nov BBQ Rock Around The Clock.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Here is my plan. The Rock Around The Clock Tourney event at CBBT, that is where i propose we hold our meet and greet lunch fishing. Lets see how much support we can give ourselves and P/S with this. Last year we made the news and helped in support of future events. All of you that want to see things go well in the right direction ,i am asking for for your support, . Be there if you can and help support P/S and P.S.Y.C.O.s. This is the kind of thing we have based our group on. Bring the family ,carpool whatever. Lets do this but lets do it right. 123 thats what i would love to see. Thanks from Melissa, I. Feed back is good.


----------



## GreatWhiteShark (Apr 21, 2006)

*Hey Eric! If that's our next meeting? I'm In! Just got 2 dress 4 the COLD!!*

Hey Eric,

If that's where our next meeting is going 2 b. I'm in  need 2 dress warm I heard it's going 2 be really *COLD* out there! Could u give the date and the time 2 b there please so I don't miss it thanks!

What a great idea for all of us *P.S.Y.C.O.MEMBERS* 2 get together and fish 4 Stripers  !! Hope 2 c all of you guys out there.

P.S.Y.C.O. MEMBER,
GREAT WHITE SHARK


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm in...what time...lurch can't make this one so i'm solo...have room for one and gear...call the CBBT as i think you can park in their lot near the cop shop...


----------



## lurch1281 (Mar 1, 2005)

like dad said, i can't make it this time. i am going to be outta town. i'll be at the next meet and greet though. lookin forward to catchin some stripers with y'all this year.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

I would love to attend, how do I become a member?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Fishing4Seagulls said:


> I would love to attend, how do I become a member?


You become a member by attending- nice and simple- no forms -no fees- join the fun!!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*link to the tourny*

http://www.cbbt.com/rocktournament.html


Hope to make it this year

Should be fun- hopefully the weather won't be too brutal!!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

if here and i dont go to alabama for turkey day we will be there too......rattler came got a heater, ******* got a heater and howie got the last one, saved 2 for my camper plus someone had a big monster one last year too....there will be heat ! sounds like fun. almost makes me wanna stay home from alabama !


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I swore to myself that I'd avoid this event like the plague! The idea of being crowded together, elbow to elbow, on the Seagull pier for 24 hours in [likely] windy, nasty-cold weather just wasn't something I was willing to consider as "a good time". Why, then, as this event gets closer and closer... do I find the imagined picture of Catman32, with icicles hanging from his chin... or of Rattler, RedskinFan228 & Fireball organizing a game of "musical coolers" around their Racn35 borrowed heaters... or of Great White Shark pulling in a stray, state record monster drum (during a striper tournament) which gets tangled on the line of the guy next to him (who somehow managed to nail a funny looking bird and has to change his name to Fishing4Seagulls&Pelicans)... or Reeled_Out getting Yak'd_Out... as something that I dare not stay away from? 

Can someone offer a reasonable explanation? Or am I resigned to accept the fact that I'm truly a P.S.Y.C.O.?!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

JimInVA said:


> I swore to myself that I'd avoid this event like the plague! The idea of being crowded together, elbow to elbow, on the Seagull pier for 24 hours in [likely] windy, nasty-cold weather just wasn't something I was willing to consider as "a good time". Why, then, as this event gets closer and closer... do I find the imagined picture of Catman32, with icicles hanging from his chin... or of Rattler, RedskinFan228 & Fireball organizing a game of "musical coolers" around their Racn35 borrowed heaters... or of Great White Shark pulling in a stray, state record monster drum (during a striper tournament) which gets tangled on the line of the guy next to him (who somehow managed to nail a funny looking bird and has to change his name to Fishing4Seagulls&Pelicans)... or Reeled_Out getting Yak'd_Out... as something that I dare not stay away from?
> 
> Can someone offer a reasonable explanation? Or am I resigned to accept the fact that I'm truly a P.S.Y.C.O.?!


Will Dave be chumming the water for us? or shoudl i pickup some biscuits and chicken on teh way out there?


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Lmao. Fishing 4 sea gulls Hmmmm sounds like something I... never mind. Chicken and Biscuits ...snicker snicker


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

So is this going to be a tail gateing P.S.Y.C.O. BBQ fishing tourny?


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

BrokenRod said:


> Lmao. Fishing 4 sea gulls Hmmmm sounds like something I... never mind. Chicken and Biscuits ...snicker snicker


You are just plain B A D !!!


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

BrokenRod said:


> Lmao. Fishing 4 sea gulls Hmmmm sounds like something I... never mind. Chicken and Biscuits ...snicker snicker



Ill just have biscuits please......


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

*I suppose...*

I should bring a "yak" bucket just in case the wind is blowing huh.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Oops....* CAUGHT!*


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

When is this???? I might come down out the mountains for this......


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

reeled_out said:


> I should bring a "yak" bucket just in case the wind is blowing huh.


Is the imaginary girlfriend gonna be there this time?


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Jim, last year was cold as a MF. However the pier was not crowdeed at all. Unfortunitly there were not many fish caught but lots of pullage from the NC flounder. Actually got so bad that you didnt want to reel your pole in because it was sooooooo cold and it ment loosing your space in front of the big heater, so we would just leave the skate on it unless he started taking line LOL

Tourney begins at midnight Friday the 25th (day after thanksgiving) and ends at midnight Saturday. Cost is 5.00 for tourney and an extra 5.00 if you wnat in the striper tourney that runs the whole season and you can catch fish anywhere. I always enter both just in case a big stupid fish hits my rod. (fish would have to be retarded to hit my pole LOL because they all seem to be allergic to mine   )

All this said you can count me in See everyone there

Ken


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

they own those heaters Jim !! i saved myself one for the camper and my other 1/2 needs one for the 25th too !!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Jim, last year was cold as a MF. However the pier was not crowdeed at all. Unfortunitly there were not many fish caught but lots of pullage from the NC flounder. Actually got so bad that you didnt want to reel your pole in because it was sooooooo cold and it ment loosing your space in front of the big heater, so we would just leave the skate on it unless he started taking line LOL
> 
> Tourney begins at midnight Friday the 25th (day after thanksgiving) and ends at midnight Saturday. Cost is 5.00 for tourney and an extra 5.00 if you wnat in the striper tourney that runs the whole season and you can catch fish anywhere. I always enter both just in case a big stupid fish hits my rod. (fish would have to be retarded to hit my pole LOL because they all seem to be allergic to mine   )
> 
> ...


Ken, according to the link I posted earlier form Seagull Pier "The "Rock Around the Clock" Sea Gull Pier Rockfish Tournament requires only a $5 fee for adults to participate and is free for ages 16 and under. Anglers already registered in the Striped Bass World Championship can participate in this tournament for no additional charge. Pre-registration for "Rock Around the Clock" is not required."

I read this as if you have already paid your entry fee for the major tourny then participation in Rock around the Clock is free. 

Could be wrong but that's my interpretation


----------



## qtigress (May 31, 2006)

*clarify for the nube...*

ok, so after reading threads since the beginning of summer, i might actually be in the position to make it to a PSYCO meet and greet. So it is gonna be at Seagull starting midnight the friday after thanksgiving? Should I load up the gas grill into the truck, or just bring a few turkey sandwiches? looking forward to meeting all ya'll and hopefully catching some feesh.....


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> Ken, according to the link I posted earlier form Seagull Pier "The "Rock Around the Clock" Sea Gull Pier Rockfish Tournament requires only a $5 fee for adults to participate and is free for ages 16 and under. Anglers already registered in the Striped Bass World Championship can participate in this tournament for no additional charge. Pre-registration for "Rock Around the Clock" is not required."
> 
> I read this as if you have already paid your entry fee for the major tourny then participation in Rock around the Clock is free.
> 
> Could be wrong but that's my interpretation


Hmm not sure if that is true. Would not seem fair. I guess then I could really just sign up for the world champ and be in the rock around the clock tourney. I say bring the 5.00 because you will still prob. have to pay the fee.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Hmm not sure if that is true. Would not seem fair. I guess then I could really just sign up for the world champ and be in the rock around the clock tourney. I say bring the 5.00 because you will still prob. have to pay the fee.


I think there is a phone number in the link that could be called for clarification- The information was quoted directly from that site. Assuming you would have to show proof of entry in the World champ tourny

But yea- it's only $5.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

no cooking on the pier...so bring a small grill...and no drinking beer/booze...so bring a cup...and dress warm


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

rattler said:


> no cooking on the pier...so bring a small grill...and no drinking beer/booze...so bring a cup...and dress warm



Since there really is not anyone working the pier if you keep a low profile anything goes. I saw grills heaters and yes booze can you imagine, fishermen drinking liquor on a pier in the freezing cold. Sheesh they should all be banned from the pier LMAO. As Gary said small grill small heaters low profile on the booze and there will be no problem. Just remember one thing save some booze for me and let me know when the grill gets fired up because I will have some dogs that need cooking  You will know who I am as I will wearing aa ******* hat at a minimum and depending on the temp. A ******* sweatshirt well several actually but if it is too cold they will be covered by a coat LOL

See everyone there

Ken


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll be there - at least from sunrise until sunset - no Russian with me this year. 

If you pay the World Championship Fee you don't have to to pay the $5.00 fee at the pier...just sighn in. This will make you also eligible for the other (Novemeber etc.) prizes.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

RoryGoggin said:


> I'll be there - at least from sunrise until sunset - no Russian with me this year.
> 
> If you pay the World Championship Fee you don't have to to pay the $5.00 fee at the pier...just sighn in. This will make you also eligible for the other (Novemeber etc.) prizes.


Holy chit he lives LOL glad to see you up and about. Man that must have been one wicked case of the flue glad you beat it  See ya saturday


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

some one please take a 1000 pics will ya ? ok 500 but get some this time.....psyco and cbbt never been combined before !!! pix pix pix come on people take some photos will ya ........


----------

